

Ventations.com, or, Please use the site I made this weekend - joe
http://ventations.com/
I and a friend (it was his idea) put together this site over the weekend, on a lark. It's admittedly purposeless, but we're hoping that people don't find it completely useless.
======
joe
I and a friend (it was his idea) put together this site over the weekend, on a
lark. It's admittedly purposeless, but we're hoping that people don't find it
completely useless.

------
nonrecursive
this is almost exactly like my site nobodynotes.com , which somehow has become
popular only in Iran, and now I can't read anything anyone writes.

~~~
Tichy
So that is how the terrorists communicate? ;-)

~~~
blored
Iranians are not terrorists.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yet.

~~~
SwellJoe
You folks need to get your biting political commentary detector fixed. I'm
obviously tossing pearls before swine here...

------
vidar
I've seen worse for sure. At least its not trying to be something bigger than
it really is. Have fun with it.

------
joe
UPDATES: Bigger fonts (Caleb mentioned that earlier), Twitter updates
(<http://twitter.com/ventations>), and you can now vent via SMS by texting
"VENT your_message_here" to 41411.

And we like our color scheme. :)

------
michaelr
Replace frustrations with confessions and you get <http://grouphug.us/> \--
but, none the less, cool idea.

~~~
SwellJoe
Or socialmoth.

------
jgrahamc
Interesting. Reminds me of something I set up a while ago:
<http://imlonely.org/>

John.

------
kirse
Man that green/puke color absolutely hurts the eyes, and I don't need to tell
you that anonymously either =)

------
cmoo92
The site has gotten a "facelift" for those of you who hated the previous color
scheme

------
steve
make the message font bigger.

not a bad idea.

~~~
cmoo92
fonts have been enlarged.

------
rms
Widgetize it.

~~~
joe
Why?

~~~
natrius
Because that's what people _do_. Get with the program.

I think you should make it a Facebook app.

~~~
karzeem
+1 point for incisive social commentary.

This site remind me of the Bored@(insert name of college library here) sites,
which people have managed to find good (and even non-lascivious) uses for.
Best of luck with it.

